# Average cost



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

What is the average cost that you pay for your raw foodstuffs? 

Do you make it yourself or have premade? 

Just trying to get a handle on how I'm doing with this.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I get unenhanced chicken quarters for about .78lb. I get beef heart for $1.16-1.29 lb. Beef liver is $1.69lb and beef kidney is about $1.15 - $1.29lb. I also feed duck, pork, turkey, tripe and a few other things but those are the main things I feed.


----------



## TCAP1 (Mar 28, 2012)

what i have found so far - 

Blue ridge Beef - ground beef, chicken, tripe, turkey, qual, rabbit if you buy in 30lb case will range from $34-$45 per casse. except for the rabbit which is $109. Some with ground bone some without. Buy by Lb at @2.70 - 3.10 (rabbit $7.50) for 2 lb chub
just tried this weekend - seemed good, dogs loved it. (their website is very poor but i have not found any bad reviews on the web)

K9 - kraving - ground pre-made claims to be complete and meets nutritional levels. No need to supplement with vitamins or minerals. 30lb Case will run just over $100 or buy by Lb at @$4 for 2 lb chub. (prices are fom local store, only 1 in area and pricess are high) - used - very good but expensive !

Can buy from the butcher ; ground beef or pork for about twice the amount per Lb as from Blue ridge. pork 80/20 $4.58 for 2lb, beef 80/20 $5.98 or 85/15 $6.58.

I've made a mix of chicken & veggies - not sure bout the cost but it is prob is comparable to the Blue ridge stuff. Also dabbled with the raw but not much. Still uncertain because I don't have a good understanding of all the nutrients & supplements. 

I feed Wellness mainly and add the other sources. My dogs do much better when something "other is added".


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I feed Bravo premade raw & switch between the chicken, turkey, beef, lamb & duck and pay close to $3.00 per pound. That is pricey but I like the convenience. I also feed raw green tripe and I think that's close to $5.00 for 2 pounds. I do give RMB throughout the week because I like him to crunch on the bones it helps keep his teeth clean.

One day I will do the DIY...but not now!


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Not to hijack but, how much average per week do you spend on feeding raw? I can do the math per lbs but how many lbs a week do your dogs average?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Narny, my boy is fed about 2 pounds per day (bravo premade raw) & the protein sources vary in price & I switch often. I'm going to guess on average about $170.00 per month Sheesh, I never really did the math! Oh well he's thriving and looks good. LOL


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

every dog is different.. Jinx is an "easy keeper" so she only gets 15 ounces a day where most dogs her size should be getting upwards of 25-30 ounces. I pay attention strictly to price per lb buying in bulk is the biggest thing. 

Turkey necks we get 40 lb case for $18 turkey hearts 40 lb case for $8.80

pork necks for around .90 lb
beef liver/kidney for .50-.65 lb pork similar in price
beef heart for around $1 lb
tripe for about $1.50 lb less if bought by the 30 lb case and same price for ground venison with bone
about .15 lb for chicken backs
.60-.65 for thighs and quarters prices vary


have other things I buy and different prices even have a list but those are the ones off the top of my head also 1.99 lb for fresh frozen whole sardines which isn't a great price but best we've found and great for omegas.

also get whole cleaned rabbits for like 3.70 lb working on a better price but that's what I get occasionally for a different protein. Found duck for around .80 lb which i will be getting a large bulk order here soon and ostrich for like 2.99 lb obviously not a big staple at that price but good for a different protein.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Narny, my boy is fed about 2 pounds per day (bravo premade raw) & the protein sources vary in price & I switch often. I'm going to guess on average about $170.00 per month Sheesh, I never really did the math! Oh well he's thriving and looks good. LOL


See I could handle 85$ every 2 weeks. But my problem comes from figuring out puppy portions. I would rather just feed bravo cause I do not want to make my own food... at least not all the time. The occasional chicken thigh or something I can handle but I dont want to figure out all the omega vitamin stuff... I have enough of that with my kids lol. I just want a food I can buy thats really good for my dogs and I dont really have to think any more than that. 

My confusion is mostly for puppies. How much Bravo! do you feed your puppies? 

My breeder feeds the pups meat when they are weened from the mom so I would like to just continue that.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Our staples are ground venison, a ground beef MM and OM mix that we get from a meat processor, and chicken leg quarters. We pay $.80 per lb for the ground venison and MM/OM mix, and $.59 for leg quarters. Getting the main ingredients so cheap means that we can spend more on adding other things for variety.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Narny, I think texastripe.com does a south texas delivery. Options range from blends (MM, OM, bone, etc) in which it is premixed for you for around $1.60 lb to qtrs .78, frames around 1.00 and necks .50.
To see products and pricing just join. He makes monthly runs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm in a co-op and pay $70 per month to feed 3 dogs. With that I get past sale date meat from a grocery store, so whatever they sell, we get. Seasonal sales/several whole turkeys are a given! I get fish, chicken, pork, ground beef, steaks, along with turkey. 

Now and then I run out of food from the co-op. A good mix of OM, MM, RMB's are always in my pick up. My dogs eat 2# per day each. 
I also buy green tripe(mypetcarnivore), turkey necks and a ground mix from a processor(for back up) Venison when I can get it is always a great addition, and someone gave me 100# of bison recently.
We also have chickens so my dogs get eggs every few days.
Supplements are salmon oil, vitamins E, C, and B complex(human grade)

Christina, My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey has monthly deliveries in IL, check out their site for pricing and inventory.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I am paying around $80 per month for one dog. I get all my stuff from grocery stores. I tried to get in a couple co-ops, but they never got back to me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I feed my puppy 8 ounces, 3 times a day.
Runs about $135 a month, and I feed a mix of beef heart, chicken heart, chicken necks, fresh sardines or mackerel, chicken feet, beef that is on sale (for example hanger steak at $1.99/lb) rabbit, chicken gizzards, chicken liver, etc.
I supplement with 1/4 teaspoon of sunflower, hemp, evening primrose or fish oil (have to be careful because oil gives him the runs) Olewo carrots and beets, plus a bit of yogurt or cottage cheese or egg.


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Necks: $0.37/Pound
Chicken Backs: $0.57/Pound
90/10 Ground Beef: $1.30/Pound
OM Mix (Heart/Lung/Kidney): $1.30/Pound
Green Tripe: $1.30/Pound
Chicken Breasts: $1.59/Pound
Misc Stuff (Yogurt, Vegetables, Eggs, and such) $10/month

We feed one dog about 2.5 pounds a day, ends up being around $75/month I believe.


----------



## Grizzley2012 (May 21, 2012)

I found the best route to do this do it yourself. Find you a local butcher (not Albertson, Food Lions but a true butchery) that cuts their meat and have them throw the scraps in a bag and box for you. I usually pay $5.00 for a 20lbs to 30lbs of meat. In Savannah, Ga the butcher gave this to me for free. This particular meat market is also a fresh produce spot. So, I would buy get fresh green beans, carrots, red potatoes, apples there also.

My meat box usually contains about 20 lbs of saw dust. (Saw dust looks like ground meat. It's the left over from cutting steaks, ribs and various other cuts from pork and beef. It has alot or marrow in it and very very fine bone.) The solid meat scraps are usually bad cuts of steak, pork chops and beef knuckles. They also throw in the edible meat that goes pass there sale date. (Chicken necks, wings and the ocassional T-Bone.)

When I go home I sort throw the scrap box and pick out all of the good pieces an throw them in a freezer those are his snacks. 

For me here goes the fun part. In the backyard, I take out my burner and cheaps alumium fry pot it huge. I boil some water and start cooking my rice. Towards the end I throw in my chopped up carrots , green beans, and potatos and throw them in just enough to soften them a tad. I dump every thing out in another big pot. Then, I throw my bone dusk (saw dusk) in the pan and slightly brown. ( It's still very pink just slightly brown also. Once it turns the desired color, I dump it all in pot with veggies and rice pour a little fish oil on it and mix it up so the veggies and rice and soak with the favor of the meat. (It's not necessary to cook the meat and lots of time he eats it completely raw. I just enjoy cooking for him.

Let, it cool and break out your ziplock bags. You should have atleast 10 days worth of quality food for your dog (I feed my 95lb very active shepherd around 2lbs (not including his tasting raw snacks) twice a day for under 20 bucks. 

Total Price Estimate-------------------------
Saw dust. 20 lbs $5.00
Meat straps 10lbs (included with saw dust.)
3 lb bag of apples (3.99)
5 lb bag of red potatoes (3.03)
1 lb bag of carrots (2.00??)
1 lbs bag of green beans (2.79)
dozen eggs (2.00??)

So, that's feeding your average dog 60lbs to 75lbs moderately for a good solid 2 weeks. Just around a average price for a 40lbs of dog food. (Not to mention some of these places will give you this meat for free and more often you go to them the more and more they give you. lol.

Last time, I took Grizzley to the kennel, they look at his food and were like wow. It's looked like something, that not only you would eat but absolutely love. (With the exemption of the extremely undercooked meat.)


----------



## Buccaneer82 (May 26, 2009)

Prices went up at the only butcher in town who will order raw for me.
beef hearts are now $1.50/lb they were $1.15
port hearts are now $1.15/lb they were 90cents
turkey wings are now $1.99/lb they were $1
chicken necks/backs are now 69cents they were 45cents
leg quarters are now 79cents they were 69cents

Need a bulk order group in SWFL desperately!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Local, pasture raised beef neck trimmings, ground with heart, lungs, kidney, liver, pancreas: $1.75/lb
Local, organic free-range chicken necks/backs: $2.00/lb
Whole local, organic rabbit, about $2.00/lb
Blue Ridge Beef venison: $2.00/lb
Canned mackeral: $1.25/can
Canned sardines: $1.25/can


----------

